# ATV plow with wheel shoes... such a thing?



## Ex1900Driver (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi...

I have a 2009 Polaris Sportsman 6X6 with a Polaris glacier plow and a floating edge on it. (Love it... It's a tank!!)
I have a 3000 foot gravel driveway.
It seems the plow shoes that came with the plow were no match for my gravel drive. They came
off in just 2 swipes.
I really don't want to plow with 60 inches of plow hanging from the winch... so I was wondering...
is there a more substantial set of plow shoes I can get that can handle gravel that will fit on a 60 inch straight Polaris glacier plow?
Are there any plow shoes that have wheels on them, like the large airport plows do, but smaller obviously???

Thanks for the advice
GDC


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i dont use them you have to get a base established imo then once that s done you can scrape all day long. itll take two storms to get you started though then itll be nice. mines in nice shape but it is gonna warm up and that sucks


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I've thought about mounting swivel casters in the shoe mounting holes.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

any moisture freezing inside the caster may render it useless,


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

unit28;696745 said:


> any moisture freezing inside the caster may render it useless,


I find running without any the blade cleans better.


----------

